# Crowd Signs at Events



## King Buzzo (Jan 30, 2019)

You got the good, the bad, and the ugly crowd signs. Post them


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 30, 2019)

Always admired the professionalism of this one.


----------



## Kevin Fudd (Jan 31, 2019)

Do shirts count too?


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 1, 2019)

'CANE DEWEY', which led to one of the best promos ever:


----------

